# Fine, thin, hard-to-hold-a-style hair....ideas??



## godfreygirl (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't posted here before, but would like some advice. I've been reading posts here and there are mixed reviews on Jonathan Product, and some others recommended......but most of these cost a LOT of money (for MY budget). I need something that will NOT weight my hair down, will make it look thicker and give it more volume. ANY IDEAS that will NOT deplete my bank account or max out my credit card?? BUT, if something REALLY works, I will DO it (you know how we are with our hair!




) I tried the Big Sexy Hair line.....wasn't impressed much! 

I used to have VERY thick hair, but a medication I have to take has made it thinner........and age doesn't help either. I've been taking GNC "Hair, Skin &amp; Nails Formula" and their "Ultra Nourishair" and they have helped a LOT. But, I still need that volume because of my FINE hair, and would still like it to look even thicker.

I used "Hask Thix Elixir", but they discontinued it.......



!! I hate it when they do that! Any ideas for me out there?? *THANKS!!*


----------



## peekaboo (Oct 2, 2005)

I like Got2be Sexy Voluptuous Volume Styling lotion, comes in a round pump bottle and Fructis XXL Volumizing Mousse. Both are available at the drugstore and are reasonably priced. HTH


----------



## Pauline (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi godfreygirl, i myself was suffering from fine lim[p hair and hairloss and like yourself take suppliments. You might like to try Saw Palmetto (a herb) which actually can stop hairloss (depending on the cause) and will stop your hair from falling out and help it get thicker,.its the androgens in the body that cause hair to get thinner and finer.SP neturlises the androgens in a natural way and it's cheap. I know this as i use it, and it works better than all the expensive suppliments and other things out there.

PS, a good cut with layer's will give your hair shape and volume.NYAngel gave me some AMAZING advice about a cut and i got it done and my hair looks fab.HTH.


----------



## godfreygirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you for that good advice Pauline. Nice to meet you by the way!!



I had over $9.00 in points earned at drugstore.com and went RIGHT to it and ordered some Saw Palmetto. I did a 'google' on it and this stuff sounds very good for men too. I'm going to tell my honey about it too.

About the cut.....I've known that about my hair for YEARS and always have a VERY layered cut. It does make your hair appear to be thicker than it is. I'm going to be looking forward to taking this stuff. I already take over 1.000 mg of biotin a day and that has helped a LOT also. I have new hair growing in all the time. The only BAD part about this is how FAST my hair grows. I want it to grow thicker......not faster.....that makes my perm grow out faster. OH WELL. Sometimes it's a trade off.

Thanks for posting to my question.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry you didn't like BigSexy... that seemed to be the only thing that ever worked on me.. so I don't really know what else to recommend...





Maybe drying your hair with your head turned over and using a root lifter?


----------



## godfreygirl (Oct 3, 2005)

Yep.....I did. BUT, I still have several BigSexy things in my OH SO crowded beauty supply cupboard and I may just give them another try. Yes.....I do dry my hair with my head upside down AND I use "Beyond the Zone Pro Formula Power Lift" for my roots. 

I guess I was just 'fishing' to see if anyone had that 'magic bullet' out there that would magically transform my hair to this big, thick and full head of hair.



I guess that doesn't exist and I just need to keep working on it the way I've done. I SOOOO envy you girls that STILL have thick, full hair. I've always had very baby fine hair, BUT it used to be so thick that I had to get it thinned at times. NO MORE! I'm 62 and things change.



You just have to work with what you have to enhance it as best you can.

BOY aren't MEN lucky!! They can get in the shower, get out, blow dry and GO. SIGH!!! Thanks for the suggestions though. Have a great week Janelle.





Sorry you didn't like BigSexy... that seemed to be the only thing that ever worked on me.. so I don't really know what else to recommend...





Maybe drying your hair with your head turned over and using a root lifter?


----------



## Pauline (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice to meet you to godfreysgirl, i am glad i was able to offer you some good advice about your hair,i am very with SP and it's basically the same as the other tablets like Propecia etc but a third of the price.It's al;so good for Men too as it helps protect against Prostate cancer and a lot of Men take it as a supplement for this.Good Luck, take 350mg twice a day morning and night to build the serum levels and then you could go lower, it would be a good idea to read up on it.You should notice your hair stopping falling within about a month or less. Good Luck


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *godfreygirl* 
BOY aren't MEN lucky!! They can get in the shower, get out, blow dry and GO. SIGH!!! Thanks for the suggestions though. Have a great week Janelle.





You got that right!!! lol I wish it were that easy!



If I didn't look stupid with short hair, I'd have done it already!




You have a great week too!


----------



## mayflower (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello,

I have THE worst hair in the world....fine, thin, dead straight. I've used for many years Matrix Vavoom Volumizing foam in a black bottle. It's the only thing that doesn't weigh my hair down, and I've tried everything. It helps with holding a style, but mainly I like the volumizing it does. It might be a little hard to find, since it's an older line, but they still make it. I get mine online sometimes. It's around $9-$10 for an 8 1/2 oz. bottle.

I have a question for you! How long before you saw results with the supplements you take?

Thanks and HTH.

May


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mayflower* Hello,I have THE worst hair in the world....fine, thin, dead straight. I've used for many years Matrix Vavoom Volumizing foam in a black bottle. It's the only thing that doesn't weigh my hair down, and I've tried everything. It helps with holding a style, but mainly I like the volumizing it does. It might be a little hard to find, since it's an older line, but they still make it. I get mine online sometimes. It's around $9-$10 for an 8 1/2 oz. bottle.

I have a question for you! How long before you saw results with the supplements you take?

Thanks and HTH.

May

I've been taking Biotin for about a month, and I actually think it grew my eyelashes a bit too! lol they seem a lot longer lately than I remember! lol (Which I'm not complaining!) But I've been going bare faced for awhile, and when I finally put mascara on again - I was like WOAH! Where'd these come from!?!? lol I think it's also starting to work on the hair too - noticing that it is a bit longer &amp; feels stronger.




And I remember Vavoom! I usually see it in the salon type shops that sell hair products (like Essentials in the mall or in the fleamarket) I used to use the straightening gel in High school... I think my entire Cosmetology class was hooked on that stuff! lol


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* I like Got2be Sexy Voluptuous Volume Styling lotion, comes in a round pump bottle and Fructis XXL Volumizing Mousse. Both are available at the drugstore and are reasonably priced. HTH I have that Frutis Mousse too, but it didn't work as well for me... And I have thin hair.



If you shake it too well the mousse starts to evaporate into your hand like liquid.The smell is great though, like all their products.

I'm don't know what to say to help you because I have this problem myself.





good luck though. =)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you like mousse's... try Paul Mitchell or L'Oreal's mousse - they are pretty nice.


----------



## godfreygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey May.....I'm sorry it took so long to answer your question about how long it took to see results from the supplements I've been taking (GNC "Hair, Skin &amp; Nails Formula" and their "Ultra Nourishair"). I went to Tulsa, Oklahoma to visit my daughter and her family for a while and just got back a couple of days ago. SO.......to the answer, it ONLY took about TWO weeks before I saw some NEW HAIR begin growing in. So those supplements are GREAT and REALLY do work.

BUT......be prepared for ALL of your hair to do the same.......the hair on your legs will grow faster AND, if you have any unwanted hair on your face, THAT will grow faster too. But, for ME, this is okay and worth it to have thicker and fuller hair. I will just shave more often and pluck much faster!!!



OH......and I'm going to try that 'Matrix Vavoom Volumizing Foam' you talked about. The supplements are giving me MORE hair, but it's still fine and I need the volume.

Originally Posted by *mayflower* Hello,I have THE worst hair in the world....fine, thin, dead straight. I've used for many years Matrix Vavoom Volumizing foam in a black bottle. It's the only thing that doesn't weigh my hair down, and I've tried everything. It helps with holding a style, but mainly I like the volumizing it does. It might be a little hard to find, since it's an older line, but they still make it. I get mine online sometimes. It's around $9-$10 for an 8 1/2 oz. bottle.

I have a question for you! How long before you saw results with the supplements you take?

Thanks and HTH.

May


----------



## amysuewho (Oct 23, 2005)

My hair is pretty fine and my flat-ironed style falls back into natural wave by the middle of the day. My new stylist actually suggested not using conditioner and that THAT could be the problem. Maybe if you needed it, just a light leave in? I've been conditioner-less for a week now and my style has held up pretty well.....


----------



## godfreygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks Amy Sue. I *never*use a conditioner.....my hair is too fine for one and it's too soft and hard to style if I do. I only use Nexus Karaphix about once a month for deep conditioning and then wash it out........it's GOOD stuff.





Originally Posted by *amysuewho* My hair is pretty fine and my flat-ironed style falls back into natural wave by the middle of the day. My new stylist actually suggested not using conditioner and that THAT could be the problem. Maybe if you needed it, just a light leave in? I've been conditioner-less for a week now and my style has held up pretty well.....


----------



## wvpumpkin (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Hi godfreygirl, i myself was suffering from fine lim[p hair and hairloss and like yourself take suppliments. You might like to try Saw Palmetto (a herb) which actually can stop hairloss (depending on the cause) and will stop your hair from falling out and help it get thicker,.its the androgens in the body that cause hair to get thinner and finer.SP neturlises the androgens in a natural way and it's cheap. I know this as i use it, and it works better than all the expensive suppliments and other things out there.
PS, a good cut with layer's will give your hair shape and volume.NYAngel gave me some AMAZING advice about a cut and i got it done and my hair looks fab.HTH.

What kind of cut did nyangel recommend, do tell


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* What kind of cut did nyangel recommend, do tell



Check out this thread HERE - unfortunately, the pic I found isn't online anymore... so you wont be able to see it... but it was a long layered look w/ tons of body



So Pauline!


----------

